# New tank setup



## mak51 (Aug 18, 2012)

I need some help on my new tank should I leave it like is or should I put the rocks in piles I like both ways and all the rock is lime stone .
http://i1004.photobucket.com/albums/af1 ... c55b54.jpg


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What kind of fish are you stocking?


----------



## mak51 (Aug 18, 2012)

Peacocks and Hap`s.


----------



## eutimio (Aug 22, 2012)

Looks like a small tank to me.Maybe a 55?If so that might be too small for those fish.The rocks can be pilled up uniformly so it looks more natural.Maybe a substrate change to sand?PFS is a great choice.And that background has to go.Paint the back with a flat black paint.Much much nicer IMO.And you can always stock it with smaller haps and peacocks that dont grow over 4-5 inches ..7 or 8 of those fish will be enough if you got enough filtration.Good luck


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Peacocks and haps like some open swimming room as well as some rocks. Maybe one pile? And jumble them up as eutimio suggested to achieve a natural look.


----------



## mak51 (Aug 18, 2012)

Thank you for the info


----------

